# Long term battery charging



## afterdark (Jul 30, 2008)

Morning

I currently have an Evo and hope to soon upgrade to an R35. However, both cars will suffer the same flat battery problem as they are not my primary vehicle.

Has anyone ever used the CTEK XS3600 long term charger to keep their battery topped up during the weeks/months it may be sitting idle on the drive?

I am looking for possible solutions and any suggestions much appreciated 

Cheers

AD


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Many guys on here us them on here with no problems.


----------



## afterdark (Jul 30, 2008)

Good to hear! Are they fairly straightforward to fit to a UK car? (Evo is an Import but that shouldnt make too much difference)

Cheers

AD


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

we should have had a deal with CTEK by now but it's taking longer than expected. Hopefully something in the next week or so and they will be on discount in the GTROC shop


----------



## afterdark (Jul 30, 2008)

Cool! Will keep a look out for them!

Cheers

AD


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

I bought the CTEK Multi XS 4003 & it does a good job at holding a perfect charge & has the Winter mode among others.

Defo worth getting one as it doesn't take much to flatten the dwarf battery.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

A must if you don't use the car on a regular basis, I have bulkhead sockets on the 35, 34 & figaro so they are always charged.


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

I have bought a Ctek xs 3600, works perfectly.
Bought from ebay good price.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

skyline 34 said:


> I have bought a Ctek xs 3600, works perfectly.
> Bought from ebay good price.



Buy one of these if you wont be starting the car for more than 2 weeks, lots of us have it its great kit.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

vxrcymru said:


> Buy one of these if you wont be starting the car for more than 2 weeks, lots of us have it its great kit.


CTEK Multi XS25000 Heavy Duty Vehicle Battery Charger on eBay (end time 26-Mar-11 18:57:27 GMT)

The best still trickle charges my 08 import.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

we now have CTEK Chargers available in the GTROC shop for immediate delivery


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> we now have CTEK Chargers available in the GTROC shop for immediate delivery


@fuggles : please give your opinion about the xs25000 charger.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah, they are great chargers. I have the 7000 and 4003 for my cars and they are superb. I also recommend getting the Ctek Comfort Indicator as this shows at a glance the state of charge of your battery via three leds and is fused for protection. Not sure why the included Ctek eyelet connector isn't fused.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Austin said:


> Yeah, they are great chargers. I have the 7000 and 4003 for my cars and they are superb. I also recommend getting the Ctek Comfort Indicator as this shows at a glance the state of charge of your battery via three leds and is fused for protection. Not sure why the included Ctek eyelet connector isn't fused.


I think (all) these chargers are thermal fused. So if they overheat then they will stop. You need to cool down then and after that you can use it again.

I can charge every battery from 50Ah till 500Ah with the XS25000 does anyone know the specs of the Nissan GT-r OEM battery?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

The CTEK charger in the shop is by far the best one to buy for your Skyline, Stagea or GTR. Unless you want one for a workshop application or to cover something like a truck or motorhome you don't need a higher model. I've extensively researched their chargers & have used one myself for many years. But to be honest there is no better out there :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

The thermal fuse will protect the charger not the battery. My point was that the supplied eyelet conectors (for permanent connection) aren't fused so if the insulation wore off at any time you could short the battery. The Comfort Indicator Connectors were about £10 each and well worth it IMO even just for peace of mind. If the insulation wears off, the in-line fuse prevents a short circuit. Just to clarify, this only applies if you are making a permanent connection to the battery with the eyelet connectors.



enshiu said:


> I think (all) these chargers are thermal fused. So if they overheat then they will stop. You need to cool down then and after that you can use it again.
> 
> I can charge every battery from 50Ah till 500Ah with the XS25000 does anyone know the specs of the Nissan GT-r OEM battery?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

@austin Do you know the Specs of this battery e.g. How many Ah?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

enshiu said:


> @austin Do you know the Specs of this battery e.g. How many Ah?


Hi, From reading the MY10 change details the battery on the MY09 was 45Ah and the MY10 was 52Ah. I hope this helps.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

omg then I am using a too heavy charger on this battery mine trickle works from 50 Ah till 500 Ah. Will that be a problem?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

enshiu said:


> omg then I am using a too heavy charger on this battery mine trickle works from 50 Ah till 500 Ah. Will that be a problem?


I have just checked the Specs. on your XS25000 charger and they state it's suitable for batteries from 40-500Ah. It is a bit overkill but shouldn't do any harm.


----------

